# Pine resin in coat - Help!



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo has pine resin in his coat! Any suggestions for getting it out?


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

If pine resin is what I call sap, either olive oil or peanut butter will work. It can be messy but does get the sap out. I used it years ago. Unless someone else has a better remedy, give it a try.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I have had good luck with the olive oil for getting pine sap out of my own hair. It just seems to dissolve it.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks Sandypaws! Olive oil worked like a charm! I was afraid I was going to have to cut chunks out of his coat. The only problem was that the only olive oils I had in the house were expensive flavored ones so I doused Leo in Tuscan Herb which so made me want a hot loaf of crusty bread for dipping! :laugh:


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Pucks104 said:


> Thanks Sandypaws! Olive oil worked like a charm! I was afraid I was going to have to cut chunks out of his coat. The only problem was that the only olive oils I had in the house were expensive flavored ones so I doused Leo in Tuscan Herb which so made me want a hot loaf of crusty bread for dipping! :laugh:


Ha Ha Ha :laugh: that's funny! I'm glad to know about the olive oil. The trees are bad this year for sap.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Pine resin in coat help*



Pucks104 said:


> Thanks Sandypaws! Olive oil worked like a charm! I was afraid I was going to have to cut chunks out of his coat. The only problem was that the only olive oils I had in the house were expensive flavored ones so I doused Leo in Tuscan Herb which so made me want a hot loaf of crusty bread for dipping! :laugh:


That's a good one. DH and I had lunch at an Italian restaurant, Bertucci's, today and had their nice crusty rolls dipped in a their signature dipping oil. Yummy!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice tip to know about!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad Leo is sap-free.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Pucks104 said:


> Thanks Sandypaws! Olive oil worked like a charm! I was afraid I was going to have to cut chunks out of his coat. The only problem was that the only olive oils I had in the house were expensive flavored ones so I doused Leo in Tuscan Herb which so made me want a hot loaf of crusty bread for dipping! :laugh:


:laugh: ha ha, AWESOME! I was literally laughing out loud at this one... lol
guess tomorrow's bath day if it hasn't already happened!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> :laugh: ha ha, AWESOME! I was literally laughing out loud at this one... lol
> guess tomorrow's bath day if it hasn't already happened!


Leo got his bath right after I worked the tasty smelling olive oil into his coat. Otherwise the other dogs might of thought him an hors d'oeuvre! :laugh: But seriously the olive oil worked really well on getting the pine resin/sap out of his coat. It seemed to break down the sticky substance so it released the hair and I could just slide the bits gently off his coat. However, I will be purchasing an everyday olive oil in case it happens again!


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

I used olive oil on my daughter's hair when she came home from school with lice - yuck. It worked, but an easier and cheaper solution was mayonnaise. I wonder if mayo would be good for this situation as well?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

DebW said:


> I used olive oil on my daughter's hair when she came home from school with lice - yuck. It worked, but an easier and cheaper solution was mayonnaise. I wonder if mayo would be good for this situation as well?


I don't know but would definitely be worth a try. Mayo would be much less expensive.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Nice tip! Now the Havs get their own bottle of Olive Oil huh? ound:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Nice tip! Now the Havs get their own bottle of Olive Oil huh? ound:


Just add it to the list of all those grooming products we buy for them!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Was wondering if the oil would remove gum or glue also?


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Was wondering if the oil would remove gum or glue also?


Would be worth a try since it wouldn't cause harm but so far I have only tried it with pine sap. It is certainly worth keeping it around the house to try on dogs or kids that get sticky stuff in their hair.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Was wondering if the oil would remove gum or glue also?


It removes those horrible stickers manufacturers think they have to stick on things - the ones where you try to rip them off and it leaves a ragged piece of paper still stuck to the item. In the past I have bought some kind of special remover stuff and it didn't work nearly as well as the olive oil.

And I wouldn't see any need to buy a special bottle for the dogs. It takes but a little - just pour a little of your cooking olive oil on your fingers and work it into the mess in the hair, or on the paper sticker mess on items. On those, I try to pull off the top shiny part of the sticker first, so the oil can get worked into the rough paper. Ha - almost as many uses as duct tape!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

motherslittlehelper said:


> It removes those horrible stickers manufacturers think they have to stick on things - the ones where you try to rip them off and it leaves a ragged piece of paper still stuck to the item. In the past I have bought some kind of special remover stuff and it didn't work nearly as well as the olive oil.
> 
> And I wouldn't see any need to buy a special bottle for the dogs. It takes but a little - just pour a little of your cooking olive oil on your fingers and work it into the mess in the hair, or on the paper sticker mess on items. On those, I try to pull off the top shiny part of the sticker first, so the oil can get worked into the rough paper. Ha - almost as many uses as duct tape!


That's great to know Linda. It's kind of like Windex. If you ever watched "My Big Fat Greek Wedding" you'll know what I'm talking about. Loved that movie. It's so funny.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I believe it does work on gum as well, so why not try it on glue too. Good luck.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, I wish I had known about this trick when Hanna walked on our still-wet refinished hardwood floors. I just couldn't get the polyurethane out of her hair and it turned really hard like glass. But before that point she got dirt and all sorts of outside goodies stuck to her, of course. I ended up shaving the lower back of both front legs with a #30 blade.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

atsilvers27 said:


> Wow, I wish I had known about this trick when Hanna walked on our still-wet refinished hardwood floors. I just couldn't get the polyurethane out of her hair and it turned really hard like glass. But before that point she got dirt and all sorts of outside goodies stuck to her, of course. I ended up shaving the lower back of both front legs with a #30 blade.


I don't know if it would work on polyurethane but it might especially if applied before it dried.


----------



## bjh2764 (Jun 24, 2013)

Mayonnaise works great too!


----------

